# 10 day brown rice diet



## Oldntimes (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello,
Has anyone herd of this or tried it?? I heard about it today , but don't know all about how it works. I would love to try it.
Anyone try and have sucsess???

I believe it is called 10 day brown rice diet


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm on the Rice Diet. It's not ten day though. It's really working well for me so far, and it's doing good things for my health, which was mainly what I was after anyway. I sort of revved it up by making all my fruit, rice, and vegies be organic while I was at it. My blood pressure has gone down a bit, although I am cheating and using a tiny bit of salt. 

hollym


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Tell us, where do I find out about this diet?


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

you can read about it a bit at ricediet.com. There are a couple of books, it's been revamped in the last few years. I got copies of the books very cheaply on half.com. 

Basically you eat certain amounts of grains/fruits/vegetables in different combinations each day. The first day of each week is supposed to be rice-or any other grain, and fruit as a detox. I do these more than once a week because I'm really busy and on the go and fruit is much easier to buy/grab/pack/prep than vegetables can be. You aren't supposed to use ANY salt, but I have to admit to using a bit, plain rice made it through about three meals with me. The idea is that you get over the idea that food is for fun, you know, that eat to live instead of live to eat. I don't have any hangups about food, binge, or anything like that, I just like good tasting food! The salt restriction is also good for heart health and blood pressure. I figure that going from living on Big Macs and the like that having a little salt on my rice is probably still a huge reduction, lol.

If you have any more questions, let me know. 

hollym


----------

